# طريقة تصنيع الغراء الابيض



## mostathmer2010 (25 مارس 2010)

لأصحاب الخبرة العملية والعلمية فقط وليس النظرية
طريقة تصنيع الغراء الابيض وعلى استعداد لشراء طريقة التصنيع مراعيا توافر المواد محلياً ورخص سعرها مع أعلى جودة ممكنة
لمن يملك هذه الخبرة فليراسلني على التالي 

وانا في الانتظار


----------



## chemicaleng (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم اى نوع من الغراء الابيض تقصد ؟
هل المقصود هو الغراء الخاص بلصق الاخشاب والورق ؟ 
اى ال (pva) البولى فينيل اسيتات ؟ 
على كل الاحوال لتصنيع الغراء انت تحتاج لمفاعل حسب حجم الباتش الذى تريدة ؟
وانا على استعداد لمساعدتك لوجة اللة تعالى ( لان الاعمال بخير والحمد للة ) 
اعطنى معلومات اكثر حتى احسن ان افيدك ؟
فى اى دولة انت ؟ 
واللة الموفق


----------



## mostathmer2010 (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم chemicaleng أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على عرضك بالمساعدة ولكن سبب عرضي لطلبي بمقابل مادي هو انني لم اتوقع ان أجد رد جاد من أصحاب الخبرة العملية الفعلية - انا أقصد البولي فينيل أسيتات المعروف بإسم الغراء الابيض للأخشاب والورق وأشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على عرضك الكريم - انا من مصر - القاهرة


----------



## chemicaleng (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
اولا وقبل ان يبدأ فى الخطوات العملية يجب ان تدرس النقاط التلية 
1- حجم رأس المال لان المعدات تتكون من مفاعل مع جاكيت تبريد حولة ( حجمة حسب حجم الباتش الواحد ) وداخل المفاعل وكل الاجزاء التى ستتعرض للمونمر يجب ان تكون من الستانلستيل ومركب على المفاعل وحدات التغذية ( الماء والمونمر والمشتت ) وممكن ان يكون عدد وحدات التغذية اكبر فى حال اردت ان تنتج نوع من الكوبوليمر ( الذى يحتوى على اكثر من نوع مونمر واحد ) وجاكيت التبريد موصول الى وحدة التبريد ( نوعها حسب حجم الباتش ممكن ان تكون مبادل حرارى بسيط او برج تبريد تعتمد على كمية الحرارة التى نود التخلص منها ) .
- ان المونمر بالنسبة للغراء الابيض (pva) هو الفاينيل اسيتات مونمر او الفام كما يطلق علية اختصارا وعلى حسب معلوماتى لن تجدة فى مصر الا مستوردا ومن اشهر مصادرة شركة (dow) كما يوجد تركى او هندى وصينى ( جودتة منخفضة ) ولكن ما اود الاشارة لة ان الكمية اللازمة للتصنيع ستعتمد على حجم الانتاج المطلوب وبالتالى يجب ان يتوفر رأس المال الكافى لانتاج 3 شهور على الاقل ( فترة وصول الكمية الجديدة تقريبا ) او لانتاج شهر ونصف لو انك ستلتزم بتثبيت وطلب الكمية المطلوبة كل 90 يوم .
- ان المنافسة فى الغراء الابيض هنا فى سوريا عالية لحد ما ؟ فما الوضع فى مصر ؟
- ان الافضل ان تتجة لتصنيع الغراء الابيض ومعة منتجات اخرى يتم انتاجها على نفس المفاعل ( مثلا الستايرين اكريليك للاستخدامات المختلفة او البى فى ا كوبوليمر لللواصق او الدهانات .
لذلك ارى ان تدرس الموضوع بجدية وان ابلغتنى بحجم المفاعل المراد تصنيعة من الممكن ان اساعدك فى حساب التكاليف ( بأسعار سوريا ولن تختلف عن مصر على ما اعتقد ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## mostathmer2010 (27 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم chemicaleng أشكرك شكراً عميقاً على كرم أخلاقك و مساعدتك الكريمة لى
أخي الكريم, بالبحث وجدت الطريقة الكيميائية لتنفيذ هذا المشروع فهو بالفعل يستخدم VAM ولكن لدي بعض الاسئلة
- ما هي نسبة VAM المستخدمة لإنتاج واحد طن من المنتج النهائي لإعطاء منتج علاي الجودة وليس منتج ردئ ؟ (حيث وجد في الطريقة التي عثرت عليها ان النسبة المستخدمة من VAM هي 50% من إجمالي التركيبة وبالتالي فإن كمية المونومر المستخدم وسعره سيكون هو المحدد الرئيسي للتكلفة حيث باقي المواد تستخدم بنسب ضئيلة)

- يستخدم في التركيبة كحول البولي فينيل ونونايل فينيول stabilizer and emulsifier فهل هناك بدائل أرخص في السعر مع الحفاظ علي نفس الجودة؟

- يستخدم Plasticizer فهل هو مهم او يمكن الاستغناء عنه وما هي أفضل مادة متوفرة ورخيصة وتعطي جودة مناسبة؟

- تذكر الطريقة انه يجب التبريد وكذلك وجود condenser لتكثيف المونومر والماء ويحتاج للتقليب بشكل مستمر لمدة حوالي 5 ساعات مع إضافة المونومر و VAM يشكل تدريجي ومستمر- فهل يمكن تقليل هذه الفترة الزمنية وما هي قوة الموتور المستخدم وعدد لفاتة في الدقيقة الواحدة؟

- يستخدم non silicon anti foam و [reservative ولكن لم يذكر بالتحديد اسم مة يمكن استخدامها مع مراعاة توفرها وسعره المناسب

وأخيراً هل يمكن أستخدام هذا المفاعل كما ذكرت في انتاج منتجات أخري حيث انني انوي العمل بباتش واحد طن؟

أخريراً أكرر شكري العميق لك أيها الاخ العزيز من البلد الشقيق سوريا
​


----------



## chemicaleng (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
سأحاول ان ارد على اسئلتك بنفس الترتيب ولكن الموضوع كبير وسنتحدث بأختصار حاليا وفى المستقبل سنناقش كل التفاصيل 
- الفام (VAM) هو حجر البناء للبوليمر اما باقى المواد فمجرد اضافات لا تؤثر فى الكلفة كثيرا لذلك كان طلبى منك ان تسأل على سعر المادة ومدى توفرها فى مصر وغالبا ما ينتج غراء الاخشاب بمواصفات مختلفة من ناحية التركيز ( تركيز المواد الصلبة ) ولكن النوع الجيد الشائع يكون فى حدود 40 % مواد صلبة ( من الممكن اعتبارها كلها من الفام مؤقتا ) مع ملاحظة ان البعض يعدل فى المواصفات بأستخدام بعض الاضافات مثل ( البولى فينيل كحول لزيادة الزمن المفتوح وهو الزمن الذى يستغرقة الغراء حتى يجف خلال تطبيقة على قطعة الخشب المراد لصقها مع ملاحظة ان ذلك يقلل من مقاومة اللاصق للماء _ او بأستخدام مشتقات النشا لكسر الكلفة فى بعض الاصناف التجارية ) ولكن دعنا لا نخرج عن الاساس وهو ما سعر الفام وما مدى توافرة علما ان اسعارة كثيرة التغيير وتتجاوز ال2000 دولار للطن احيانا .
- اما عن النونايل فينول فيستخدم كمادة مساعدة للاستحلاب ومن الممكن استخدام اى (Emulsifier) حتى من الممكن استخدام الملح الصوديمى للدوديسيل بنزين سلفونات وهو الذى يحدد ال (particle size) للبوليمر النهائى علما انة بالنسبة للاخشاب يفضل ان يكون حجم الحبيبات كبير نسبيا ( استخدام كمية اقل من مواد الاستحلاب ) واستعمال البولى فينيل كحول كمادة حامية للنظام الغروى لابد منة ولا يوجد بديل ولكن من المهم انتقاء نوع البولى فينيل كحول .
- البلاستيسيزر هو لتلدين البوليمر والشائع استعمال ال (DOP) ثنائى اوكتيل الفتالات وفى العادة فى حدود 3 % فى الاصناف ذات الجودة العالية ( لانها اصلا ذات وزن جزيئى مرتفع والفلم بعد الجفاف قاسى فيستخدم الملدن لاعطائها اللدونة المطلوبة .
- التبريد لابد منة وبمفاعل واحد طن فأن تبريد الماة بأستخدام توربين هواء كافى جدا وهو ليس مكلف وبسيط اما عن الكوندنسر فهو جزء من المفاعل وهو مجرد كوندنسر تكثيف وارتجاع ( يوضع بزاوية ميل اعلى المفاعل ويتم التبريد بالماء ) كما ان المفاعل يجب ان يزود بسخان كهربائى يستعمل فى البداية لرفع درجة الحرارة حتى يبدأ الانشياتور فى التفكك والمدة هى حوالى من 4 الى 6 ساعة حسب الوزن الجزيئى المطلوب ( والذى يحددة ايضا كمية الايناشياتور ) وذلك فى هذة الطريقة التى تعتمد على اضافة المونمر على مراحل اما لو استعملت الباتش بروسس فالزمن سينخفض لاقل من النصف مع ملاحظة ان التحكم فى الوزن الجزيئى سيكون معتمدا على سرعة التبريد كما انة سيكون للبوليملر الناتج مدى واسع من الاوزان الجزيئية .
- بالنسبة لواحد طن فأن موتور فى حدود 15 حصان كافى جدا ومذود بأنفرتر لتغيير السرعة . 
- كلفة المفاعل فى حدود الواحد طن هنا فى سوريا حوالى 20 الف دولار 
- سأقوم بعمل رسم تخطيطى للمفاعل فى اقرب وقت ممكن .
- يمكن العمل فى انواع الكوبوليمر او التربوليمر ولكن لو ذاد عدد المونمرات قد تحتاج لمفاعل اكثر تعقيد وبثلاث اضعاف الكلفة .
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (27 مارس 2010)

كيف حالك اخي انا عبد العزيز من الشام بصراحة انا مالي كيميائي دراستي مختلفة تماماchemicalengالسلام عليكم 
انا شغلتي الاساسية صناعة المنظفات والحمد لله منيح فيها وحابب اني اشتغل بصناعة الغراء يا ريت تتفضل عليي وتشرحلي بالتفصيل الممل علما اني ما بعرف شي عن هي الصناعة وشكرا سلفا الك 
السلام عليكم جميعا


----------



## chemicaleng (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم عبد العزيز تحية ملؤها الياسمين الدمشقى 
نحن هنا لنتعاون ونتبادل الاراء والاقتراحات ويمكنك متابعة الموضوع من البداية 
مع العلم اننى على استعداد لاى مساعدة وانا مقيم بدمشق الفيحاء


----------



## mostathmer2010 (28 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم chemicaleng أشكرك شكراً بلا حدود على سرعة إستجابتك لي وإجاباتك المفيده وأرجوا الله يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
واود سؤالك الا يمكن عمل مستحلب من مادة Poly vinyl acetete معده مسبقاً تجنباً لعملية إجراء التفاعل نفسه أي يتم شراء هذا البويمر بشكل جاهز ثم يتم عملية تحويلة إلى مستحلب مباشرة
- وماهى المنتجات الأخري التي يمكن تصنيعها بهذا المفاعل مع شيء من التفصيل عنها وعن إستخداماتها


----------



## chemicaleng (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
يمكن ان يتم تحويل البولى فينيل كحول الى بولى فينيل اسيتات وذلك عن طريق تفاعل استرة عادى ( بولى فينيل كحول + حامض الخليك فى وجود حمض الكبريتيك ) ولكن الجدوى الاقتصادية لن تكون مربحة وذلك لان سعر البولى فينيل كحول مرتفع ( وهو عبارة عن بودرة شبيهه بالسكر يتم حلها بالماء الدافىء او فى حمام مائى دافىء ) وعند استرت محلولها بحامض الخليك نحصل على بولى فينيل اسيتات .
يوجد من البولى فينيل اسيتات منتج عبارة عن 100 % مادة صلبة لكن سعرة مرتفع لو تم التفكير فى التحضير منة لانة هو عبارة عن نفس المستحلب وتم تجفيفة لاستعمالة كأضافة لبعض انواع المواد اللاصقة المتخصصة ( عند محاولة التحضير منة نكون كمن يحاول تحضير الحليب من بودرة الحليب ؟؟؟ سيكون السعر مرتفع ؟ ) 
المنتجات الاخرى الممكن الحصول عليها من هذا المفاعل لا تعد ولا تحصى ولكن على سبيل المثال :
- كوبوليمر لكل من الماليك والبى فى اية يستخدم كمادة لاصقة لو ان احد السطحين غير قابل للامتصاص ( للصق الورق مع البولى بروبيلين او البولى ايثيلين مثلا ) .
- كوبوليمر لكلا من البى فى اية والفرستات يعمل كمادة ربط للدهانات المائية المنخفضة الكلفة .
- لو ان وحدة التسخين كبيرة كفاية لرفع درجة حرارة الموادالمتفاعلة حتى (300 درجة مؤية ) وذلك بأستخدام شودير زيت مغلى ممكن ان يتم تحضير الالكيد فية او زيت البوية المغلى . 
والكثير والكثير 
واللة الموفق


----------



## mostathmer2010 (29 مارس 2010)

السيد المحترم chemicaleng اشكرك اولاً علىتعاونك معي وثانيا انا مبهور من كم معارفك وخبراتك لذلك أقترح لو هناك كتب الكترونية في هذه الصناعات الكيماوية يستفيد منها السادة الكيمائيين في هذا المنتدي يكون كمن علم الانسان الصيد بدلا من ان يعطية كل يوم سمكة


----------



## volcaniquo (30 مارس 2010)

ana younes men maghreb law tetkaramo bi formula kamila bi tafssil al momil


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 مارس 2010)

لدي معلومات عن الموضوع ساساهم بها عن قريب ان شاء الله

واود ان اثمن ما قالة chemicaleng

وهي معلومات رائعة جدا

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## mostathmer2010 (6 أبريل 2010)

انا أشكر كل من ساهموا في الموضوع وانتظر مساهمة العضو الأخ الكريم (الفتى النبيل)


----------



## mostathmer2010 (13 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم chemicaleng أرجوا شرح المفاعل المستخدم ورسم بسيط له بالأخص عملية التسخين وكذلك الجزء الخاص بالتبريد condenser وكذلك ترتيب إضافة المونومر والإنشيتور وزمن التفاعل للحصول على وزن جزيئي يحقق أعلى قوة لصق ممكنة
أسف للإطاله
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 أبريل 2010)

استاذ عبد العزيز نصيحه من اخ لك ابتدىء تصنيع الغراء الابيض من البولى فينيل اسيتات وهو موجود وسعره فى مصر يتراوح بين 6.5 الى 7 الاف جنيه للطن ويمكن تصنيع انواع عديدة على ضوء الاستخدام النهائى والمواد المراد لصقها اذا كانت اخشاب او ورق او سطحين مختلفين مثل ورق على بلاستيك او سوليفان كل نوع له التركيبة الخاصه اذا وضحت انت استخدامه على ماذا ان شاء الله اقدر اساعد انا لى فى هذا المجال 20 سنه الحمدلله


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (16 أبريل 2010)

اهلين اخي عبد القادر 
انا من سوريا 
وتاني شي لا املك خلفية عن صناعة الغراء نهائيا 
يا ريت تفيدني بتكسب فيني ثواب وشكرا
أريد الغراء للصناعات الورقية والسلفان


----------



## chemicaleng (18 أبريل 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> اهلين اخي عبد القادر
> انا من سوريا
> وتاني شي لا املك خلفية عن صناعة الغراء نهائيا
> يا ريت تفيدني بتكسب فيني ثواب وشكرا
> أريد الغراء للصناعات الورقية والسلفان



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
ما الهدف من الغراء المراد تصنيعة حصريا ( صناعة المواد اللاصقة صناعة تخصصية جدا ) اقصد ما نوع البلاستيك فلم الذى تريد لصقة وعلى اى سطح تريد لصقة ؟ 
ولاحظ ان اختلاف نوع ( السولفان ) البلاستيك فلم سيتطلب التعديل فى التركيبة وكذلك سرعة ماكينة التلصيق واسلوب عملها ( دسك او سلندر ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (18 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم
> ما الهدف من الغراء المراد تصنيعة حصريا ( صناعة المواد اللاصقة صناعة تخصصية جدا ) اقصد ما نوع البلاستيك فلم الذى تريد لصقة وعلى اى سطح تريد لصقة ؟
> ولاحظ ان اختلاف نوع ( السولفان ) البلاستيك فلم سيتطلب التعديل فى التركيبة وكذلك سرعة ماكينة التلصيق واسلوب عملها ( دسك او سلندر )
> واللة الموفق


جزاك الله خير نورتنا واسعدتنا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اهلين اخي chemicaengوانا بتمنى اعرف اسمك الحقيقي
المهم سيدي الغراء يلي بدي ياه خاص بلزق كروت الفيزيت والصور وعلب الحلويات والامور المشابهة 
والحمد لله على السلامة وشكرا الك خصوصا وللجميع 
السلام عليكم


----------



## mostathmer2010 (23 أبريل 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> استاذ عبد العزيز نصيحه من اخ لك ابتدىء تصنيع الغراء الابيض من البولى فينيل اسيتات وهو موجود وسعره فى مصر يتراوح بين 6.5 الى 7 الاف جنيه للطن ويمكن تصنيع انواع عديدة على ضوء الاستخدام النهائى والمواد المراد لصقها اذا كانت اخشاب او ورق او سطحين مختلفين مثل ورق على بلاستيك او سوليفان كل نوع له التركيبة الخاصه اذا وضحت انت استخدامه على ماذا ان شاء الله اقدر اساعد انا لى فى هذا المجال 20 سنه الحمدلله


 

اخي عبد القادر 2 أرجوا إفادتنا جميعاً بطريقة تصنيع الغراء الابيض من البولي فينيل أسيتات وأيضاً ذكر الشركا تالمورده له داخل مصر مع ذكر أرقام التليفون الخاصه بها - كما أود أن تفيدنا جميعاً بالتركيبات المختلفة للغراء الابيض ليكون مثل جودة النوع (أوكي) المنتشر في مصر


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (26 أبريل 2010)

طريقة تصنيع الغراء الابيض 
51% water 
GH 3.5%
sod. bi carbonat .18
defom .02
48.54 VAM
catalyst .058
Texanol 1.56
blast .485
butyl .68


جميع النسب السابقة بالمئة ويظاف على السابق مادة مانعه للتعفن 

واود ان اذكر ان اهم المواد هي 

vam
pva وهي عبارة عن حبيبات لها اسماء حسب الشركة المصنعة مثلGH او HR
:73::73::73::73:


----------



## ابراهيـم (27 أبريل 2010)

سلمت يداك 
هل هذا الغراء هو الغراء الذي يستخدمه النجارين ؟؟


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 أبريل 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> سلمت يداك
> هل هذا الغراء هو الغراء الذي يستخدمه النجارين ؟؟


السلام عليكم
نعم اخى الكريم ابراهيم هو فعلا المستخدم للاخشاب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اعتقد ان هذه التركيبه لتصنيع الغراء من الخامات الاوليه اقصد المونومر وما فهمته ان الاستاذ صاحب الطلب محتاج طريقة تصنيع الغراء من البولى فينيل اسيتات المصنع مسبقا لان التصنيع من المونومر يحتاج الى تكنولوجيا واستثمارات ضخمه اضافة الى عدم توافر الخامه من الاصل و التركيبات تمت كتابتها تحت عنوانpoly vinyl acetat


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2010)

*الاخ العزيز بالنسبه للغراء الابيض التركيبة التى تريدها تعتمد على البولى فينيل اسيتات المعد مسبقا ويكون بتركيز 50% وهذا متواجد بكثرة فى السوق المصرى منه الايطالى عند نيرول والتايوانى بشركة كيمى جروب ببرج الاطباء باب اللوق ويوجد المصرى انتاج شركة ناسيدكو مدينة السادات وشركة ايجل 6 اكتوبر
80% بولى فينيل اسيتات هومو متوسط 7 جنيه
5% داى بيوتيل فثالات يستخدم كملدن من مجموعة المذيبات الضعيفة 25 جنيه
15% ماء 
يتم خلط الراتنج مع الماء والتقليب بسرعة بطيئه وبعد تمام الخلط يضاف الملدن ببطىء مع التقليب
المواد الصلبة 45%
تكلفة الخامات مع حساب الهالك فى حدود 7 جنيه


وتوجد تركيبات اخرى تعتمد على وجود ستابيليزر وهو البولى فينيل الكحول 25 جنيه وهو يباع على شكل حبيبات مثل السكر ويذاب فى الماء بالتسخين بالبخار حتى لا تتغير رائحته او لونه فيصبح مثل الجيل وتكون النسبة 13% ويؤخذ من هذا المحلول ويخلط على البولى فينيل اسيتات بنسب عديده حسب الاستخدام 
كمثال بنسبة 50% فيصبح المواد الصلبة 31% تقريبا ولكن يتميز الفيلم المتكون بصلابه اكثر
وتكون تكلفة الخامات مع الهالك فى حدود 5,25 جنيه
وتوجد تركيبات لكبس الاخشاب يوضع بها مواد مالئة مثل كربونات الكالسيوم ولكنها اقل جودة وليست شفافة*​


----------



## basmala_khaled (1 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم الفتى النبيل اقدم للك كل الاحترام والتقدير وجزاك اللة خيرا 
بالنسبة لتركيبة pva هل يوجد فيها emulsifier ام لا واذا كانت يوجد فما هى النسبة وما المقصود با ال hr هل هو pvoh وشكرا


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (5 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> *الاخ العزيز بالنسبه للغراء الابيض التركيبة التى تريدها تعتمد على البولى فينيل اسيتات المعد مسبقا ويكون بتركيز 50% وهذا متواجد بكثرة فى السوق المصرى منه الايطالى عند نيرول والتايوانى بشركة كيمى جروب ببرج الاطباء باب اللوق ويوجد المصرى انتاج شركة ناسيدكو مدينة السادات وشركة ايجل 6 اكتوبر*
> 
> *80% بولى فينيل اسيتات هومو متوسط 7 جنيه*
> *5% داى بيوتيل فثالات يستخدم كملدن من مجموعة المذيبات الضعيفة 25 جنيه*
> ...


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (5 مايو 2010)

basmala_khaled قال:


> اخى الكريم الفتى النبيل اقدم للك كل الاحترام والتقدير وجزاك اللة خيرا
> بالنسبة لتركيبة pva هل يوجد فيها emulsifier ام لا واذا كانت يوجد فما هى النسبة وما المقصود با ال hr هل هو pvoh وشكرا


 


الٌhr = pvoh


,والنسبة كما ذكرتها سابقا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 مايو 2010)

ممتاز ايها الفتى النبيل حقا جزاك الله كل خير وانا سعيد بالتواصل معكم


----------



## chemicaleng (5 مايو 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> عبدالقادر2 قال:
> 
> 
> > *الاخ العزيز بالنسبه للغراء الابيض التركيبة التى تريدها تعتمد على البولى فينيل اسيتات المعد مسبقا ويكون بتركيز 50% وهذا متواجد بكثرة فى السوق المصرى منه الايطالى عند نيرول والتايوانى بشركة كيمى جروب ببرج الاطباء باب اللوق ويوجد المصرى انتاج شركة ناسيدكو مدينة السادات وشركة ايجل 6 اكتوبر*
> ...


----------



## mostathmer2010 (6 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> الفتىالنبيل قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> ...


----------



## salah1555 (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخواني , في البداية احب ان اهنئ الجميع علي هذه المعلومات القيمة و لكم جزيل الشكر علي ذلك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبعد ارجو منكم مساعدتي في صناعة الغراء الابيض من البوليمر سابق التجهيز فعندي كمية منه( 60% مواد صلبة, ولزوجة 20000 ) فهل من مساعدة اما في رفع اللزوجة اوتركيبة للصناعة باضافة كربونات الكالسيوم فانا في بداية مشروع للصناعة ولكم جزيل الشكر حيث ان اللزوجة لا تقبل كمية عالية من الماء*​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 مايو 2010)

تحت امرك راجع التركيبات السابقة ولو توجد اى استفسارات انا تحت امرك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 مايو 2010)

كان فيه اخ بيسأل عن غراء السوليفان يا ترى مازال مهتم؟


----------



## salah1555 (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي عبد القادر ماهي المادة التي تساعد علي رفع نسبة اللزوجة في الغراء الابيض الشفاف (البوليمر) فالكمية المجودة عندي نسبة اللزوجة بها 20000 وهي نسبة قليلة , وبالنسبة لكيفية ونسب تصنيع الغراء من بوليمر سابق التجهيز بلزوجة عالية باضافة كربونات الكالسيوم فهي غير موجودة في التركيبات المذكورة , وبالنسبة للفثالات فهل تتوجد بدرجات مختلفة ام لا


----------



## أبو البراء_عياش (19 مايو 2010)

السلامة عليكم أخي صلاح انا أعمل في الغراء والاملشن pvaولرفع اللزوجة نحن هنا في الاردن نستخدم (سلوسايز عالي اللزوجة) وهي مادة توضع مع الخلطة بنسبة 0.5ك/طن بحيث توضع المادة أولا في الماء البارد وتحرك جيدا جيدا حتى تذوب ثم تضاف إلى الخلطة بعد إنتهاء عملية التغذية 
تحذير : لا تضيف المادة إلى الخلطة مباشرة لإنها سوف تتكبتل أذبها أولا في الماء البارد.
أخوكم المهندس أبو البراء


----------



## mostathmer2010 (19 مايو 2010)

ماهي مادة (سلوسايز عالي اللزوجه ) اتلي ذكرها الاخ أبو البراء عياش أرجوا ذكر الاسم العلمي لها - 
وثانياً هل ممكن تصنيع الغراء الابيض من حبيببات البولي فينيل أسيتات ؟؟ وماهي الشركات المصنعة للحبيبات او المستورده لها داخل مصر


----------



## chemicaleng (19 مايو 2010)

mostathmer2010 قال:


> ماهي مادة (سلوسايز عالي اللزوجه ) اتلي ذكرها الاخ أبو البراء عياش أرجوا ذكر الاسم العلمي لها -
> وثانياً هل ممكن تصنيع الغراء الابيض من حبيببات البولي فينيل أسيتات ؟؟ وماهي الشركات المصنعة للحبيبات او المستورده لها داخل مصر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
الاخ الفاضل ابو البراء كان بيقصد احد انواع التيلوز العالى اللزوجة على ما اعتقد 
وانا اعتقد ان خلط التيلوز المناسب مع البولى فينيل كحول سيوصلك للنتيجة المرجوة من ناحية رفع اللزوجة ولكن يراعى طريقة حل البولى فينيل كحول فى حمام من الماء الساخن علما انة هو المسؤل عن ثبات النظام الغروى للبولى فينيل اسيتات 
مع ملاحظة ان التقليب يجب ان يكون بسرعة منخفضة ( 150 - 200 دورة بالدقيقة ) ويكون فى الحد الادنى لان كثرة الخلط وكثرة التوقفات اثناء الخلط ثخفض اللزوجة 
اما عن انتاج البولى فينيل اسيتات من الحبيبات فذلك مكلف لان الحبيبات هى اصلا رزين تم تجفيفة ( كلفى التجفيف عالية ) علما ان اشهر منتجية بالغالم هم VINAVIL ولهم مصنع فى مصر ولكن لا اعتقد انهم ينتجوا بة الحبيبات وهذا موقعهم على الانترنت : 
http://www.vinavil.it/egypt/home.htm
وهذة الشركة تتميز بجودة منتجاتها من مشتقات البى فى اية 
واعتقد ان اخى عبد القادر اقدر منى على اخبارك بعناوينهم فى مصر 
الله الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم تقدر تشرفنى فى المصنع وترى بنفسك كيفية التصنيع عملى وعموما انا لا ارى اى داعى لاستخدام pvac البودرة واعتقد انك تقصد بولى فينيل الكحول وده فيه انواع كثيرة مختلفة اللزوجة انصحك باستخدام محلول 13% من 540 او 350 وهما اكثر الانواع زيادة فى اللزوجةوكما اخبرك الاخ الكريم الاستاذ chemicalengمع اضافة التيلوز او كما نستخدم نحن المتخن الاكريليكى السائل فهو افضل ويزيد اللزوجة وقوة اللصق ايضا اكثر من التيلوز

ودى تركيبه بسيطة وتقدر تغير فيها لو حبيت
25% كربونات
40% هومو بوليمر pvac50%
0.25 % jdg,.
1% متخن اكريليكى سائل
0.25 ديسبيرسنج اجينت
%0.25 انتى فوام
0.25% ويتنج اجينت
0. 2% مانع بكتريا
33% محلول بولى فينيل الكحول 13%
يمكن شراء المحلول جاهز اذا كانت امكانية تذويبه غير موجوده
المفروض انه يذاب فى ماء بارد لمدة 10 دقائق مع التقليب ثم ترفع درجة الحراره بالبخار اثناء التقليب حتى 90 درجة لمدة ساعة وبذلك نضمن اذابة تامه
لو محتاج اى عينات للخامات كلها موجودة وتحت امرك
لو محتاج تيلفونات او عناوين شركات تبيع هذه الخامات كلها موجوده فى ش الجيش ولكن لا احد يفهم اى الانواع التى تفيدك لانه توجد انواع لزوجتها خفيفة جدا لكى تصلح فى حالة اذا ما احتجنا نسبة المواد الصلبة اكثر لاننا ممكن ان نصل الى محلول 40% منها وهكذا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 مايو 2010)

عذرا مانع البكتريا 0.2%


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 مايو 2010)

على فكره ايضا مانع البكتريا انواع عديده نستخدم منها ما يصلح لحالة الايملشن لان البكتريا فى هذة الحالة مختلفة عناى نوع اخر ينمو فى المنظفات مثلا وايضا ال ph يؤثر كثيرا فى هذه الحالة


----------



## osama-chemist (20 مايو 2010)

الموضوع شيق جدا ً ومفيد أشكر الجميع على المعلومات المفيدة , 
وسؤالي بعد تصنيع الغراء الأبيض 

ماهي طرق الاختبار المطبقة لمعرفة مدى جودة الغراء المصنع 

أرجو الإفادة 


ودمتم


----------



## salah1555 (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني , الاخ الكريم ابو البراء بعد التحية بالنسبة ( للتيلوز او السيليلوز او السيلوسايز ) فلا يدخل مطلقا في صناعة الغراء بل يدخل في صناعة البوليمر الذي يدخل في صناعة الدهان البلاستيك المائي 
اخي عبد القادر بالنسبة للتركيبة المذكورة من حضرتك ارجو منك ذكر الاسم التجاري لها حتي اقوم بشراءها بطريقة صحيحة فقد اشتريت من قبل بعض المواد الكيميائية من شارع الجيش ولم تكن هي المقصودة اما بالنسبة لعنوان شركة فينافيل في مصر _ (الادارة 5 شارع 105 المعادي ) المصنع ( السويس المنطقة الصناعية بعتاقة ) وهي تبيع منتجها بواسطة شركة طيبة للكيماويات بنفس عنوان الادارة وهي كم تفضل الاخ لها منتجات عالية الجودة بتكنولوجيا ايطاليا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم فعلا التيلوز والمنتجات المقابلة له تؤثر بالسلب على قوة اللصق لاسيما فى حالة اللواصق ولكن لا مانع احيانا بظبط اللزوجة بها اذا كانت تركيزات المواد الفعالة تسمح بذلك وعموما عدم استخدامها افضل
-ماهى الخامات التى تريد لها اسماء تجارية؟


----------



## mostathmer2010 (21 مايو 2010)

أتوجه بجزيل الشكر والإمتنان للأخ المهندس عبد القادر 2 على حفاوة الترحيب وسعة صدره حيث تشرفت بمقابلته شخصياً ولم يبخل على بعلمه وخبرته وأسئل الله أن يعطيه الصحة والعافيه و أن يزيده علما وأن يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناته​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 مايو 2010)

يا سيدى لا شكر على واجب انت كده رديت الجميل وضيعت ثواب صدقة السر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 مايو 2010)

انت فينك يا مهندس ما اتصلتش تانى


----------



## salah1555 (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,الاخ عبد القادر جزاك الله عنا خير , لقد قمت بعمل التركيبة المذكورة منحضرتك بالمواد والترتيب التالي وذلك لعمل عينة 1 كجم​محلول بولي فينيل الكحول (840 ) 330 جم تركيز 13%
مانع رغوة 20 جم
ديسبرسنج اجينت 25 جم (صوديم هكساميتا فوسفات )
ويتنج اجينت 25 جم (دسبونيل 400 disponil )
كربونات كالسيوم 250 جم
تقليب 20 دقيقة 
هوموبوليمر 400 جم 50% مواد صلبة لزوجة 20000
متخن 10 جم (di iso butyl phthalat )
مانع بكتريا 20 جم​ولم اضع jdg فلم اعثر علية 
النتيجة - لم تكن جيدة بها عيوب عديدة اهمها تخمر 
ارجو منك الاطلاع علي هذة الاسماء للاضافات اذا كانت صحيحة ام لا وطريقة الاضافات ايضا واذا كان يوجد تحضير مسبق للمكونات ولكم فائق الاحترام​


----------



## mostathmer2010 (22 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا سيدى لا شكر على واجب انت كده رديت الجميل وضيعت ثواب صدقة السر


 

لا والله لا أقصد ما تقول ولكن شعرت بأن على جميل يجب أرد ولو جزء بسيط منه وما فعلته هو من أضعف الإيمان 
لى الشرف بأن أكون على إتصال دائم معك ولكن ظروف العمل تسحقني لبعض الوقت ثم أفيق مره أخري


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم 0,25% تيلوز متخن هيدروكسى ميثيل سيليلوز بس حدث خطاء فى الكتابة انا اعتذر 
موضوع التخمر حدث معى احتمال( كونتامينيشن) عدوى من الكربونات لو انت استخدمت منتج فلتس مشهور عنه كده وحصلت معى انصحك بكربونات الاردنية بالعاشر من رمضان
اخبرنى عيوب ايه تانى وانا تحت امرك
المهم اتاكد من مانع العفن عندك انه يعمل فى مجال الايملشن
وايضا الاذابة التامه لبولى فينيل الكحول حتى لا يتعفن ايضا وانا مش عارف 840 منتج منين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مايو 2010)

ايضا لم استخدم هذا المتخن ولا اعرفه acrylic thickner وهذا يزيد اللزوجة وقوة اللصق ايضا حتى فى البويات


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (23 مايو 2010)

أبو البراء_عياش قال:


> السلامة عليكم أخي صلاح انا أعمل في الغراء والاملشن pvaولرفع اللزوجة نحن هنا في الاردن نستخدم (سلوسايز عالي اللزوجة) وهي مادة توضع مع الخلطة بنسبة 0.5ك/طن بحيث توضع المادة أولا في الماء البارد وتحرك جيدا جيدا حتى تذوب ثم تضاف إلى الخلطة بعد إنتهاء عملية التغذية
> تحذير : لا تضيف المادة إلى الخلطة مباشرة لإنها سوف تتكبتل أذبها أولا في الماء البارد.
> أخوكم المهندس أبو البراء


 


مادة السيلوسايز لا تستعمل في انتاج الغراء بل تستعمل كمادة مكثفة في صناعة المواد البلاستيكية الرابطة في الدهانات حيث ان لها مقاومة رائعة مع عدد الحكات وتختلف عن الpva


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مايو 2010)

فعلا كلامك صحيح فهى تؤثر بالسلب على قوة اللصق ولكننا نستخدمها فى حدود ضيقة وعندما تسمح نسبة البوليمر بذلك ولكن اعتمادنا الاساسى على البولى فينيل الكحولى و المتخنات الاكريليكية


----------



## salah1555 (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم , الاخ عبد القادر بعد التحية بالنسبة للبولي 840 فهو من درجاته و هو مفضل في الانتاج عالي اللزوجة , ام العيوب الاخري فهي الفصل , انخفاض درجة الالتصاق لدرجة انها تفصل باليد بعد تجربة لصق قطعتين من الخشب فهل من الممكن اطلاعي علي الاسماء التجارية للتركيبة ومن اي الشركات ممكن ان اشتريها وان كان هناك اوقات معينة للاضافات اوسرعات معينة . 
بالنسبة لمانع العفن فهو فورمالين مصري واظن انه ليس له تثير الا بعد مدة طويلة للتخزين ,ماهو jdg ؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم الفورمالين المحلى سىء جدا ويحتوى على كمية فورميك كبيرة نسبيا والتى تؤثر بالسلب على التركيب الداخلى لpvac وتحوله من اسيتات الى فورمات وانا افضل poly vinyl alcohol 540 وسوف اعطيك اسم الشركة وهذه التركيبه نحن نسوقها منذ 1995 فى السوق المصرى وحدثت لنا مشاكل كثيرة ولكن كانت بسبب سوء الخامات كما اخبرتك من قبل وده بيحصل مرة او اتنين على مدار العمل وليس كل يوم وده امر طبيعى فى بلد مافيش كنترول على اى شىء حتى انت لو حبيت تعمل ده بتحدث المشكله غصب عنك فلا بد تتاكد من خاماتك وتتعامل مع ناس محترمين على الاقل فى البداية


----------



## salah1555 (24 مايو 2010)

الاخ عبد القادر جزاك الله خيرا علي حسن تعاونك معنا عذرا هناك بعض الاسئلة لم يتم الرد عليها وهي في اسلوب الخلط واضافة المكونات و وترتيبها والسرعة وهل الصناف التي ذكرت اسمائها هل هي صحيحة ام لا


----------



## 'طالبة الخير (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم تحية طيبة وبعد 
اريد ان استفسر عن بعض الاشياء 
1- اريد تركيبة بسيطة من كل ما تم عرضه لمبتدأ فى هذا المشروع
2- الكميات بالتفصيل مع توضيح النسب مع ذكر اماكن الحصول عليها داخل مصر و تكلفتها
3- وهل يلزم مفاعل للتصنيع أم يكفى حلة سعة واحد طن مع موتور ورفاص للبدأ فى المشروع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (25 مايو 2010)

احب ان اشكر الاستاذ الفاضل عبدالقادر على مجهوداته 
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مايو 2010)

معذرة يا اخوتى لقلة دخولى المنتدى نظرا للاحوال الصحية دعواتكم ان شاء الله اكتب كل الاسماء غدا


----------



## chemicaleng (25 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> معذرة يا اخوتى لقلة دخولى المنتدى نظرا للاحوال الصحية دعواتكم ان شاء الله اكتب كل الاسماء غدا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل عبد القادر 
عافاك الله وشفاك والف لا بأس عليك يا اخى الكريم واعلم ان كل مرض يصيب المسلم انما يخفف الله عز وجل بة عنا اللهم ارحمنا وارحم جميع المسلمين وتقبل تحياتى الخالصة لوجة الله عز وجل 
الله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (25 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> معذرة يا اخوتى لقلة دخولى المنتدى نظرا للاحوال الصحية دعواتكم ان شاء الله اكتب كل الاسماء غدا


الف سلامة عليك اخونا الغالى وباذن الله ترجع صحتك احسن من الاول وادعو الله ان يشفيك يارب


----------



## mostathmer2010 (26 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> معذرة يا اخوتى لقلة دخولى المنتدى نظرا للاحوال الصحية دعواتكم ان شاء الله اكتب كل الاسماء غدا


 

أدعوا الله عز وجل بأن يعطيك الصحة والعافية وتعود الينا في كامل صحتك
محمود


----------



## osama-chemist (26 مايو 2010)

عافاك الله الأخ عبد القادر


----------



## salah1555 (26 مايو 2010)

شفاك الله وعفاك اخي عبد القادر​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا يا اخوانى الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا كنت سعيدا كلما دخل ابنى المنتدى واخبرنى بدعائكم لى بالشفاء واشكر كل من اتصل والحمدلله انا بخير الان وساكون سعيدا اكثر بالتواصل معكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يونيو 2010)

الف حمد الله على السلامة استاذ عبدالقادر والحمدلله على شفاك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## osama-chemist (6 يونيو 2010)

الحمد لله على السلامة الأخ عبد القادر .


----------



## osama-chemist (6 يونيو 2010)

سؤال معليش : 

ماهي المادة الحافظة ( مضاد البكتيريا ) التي تنصح بها لاستخدامها عند تمديد المحلول لاصق الغراء الأبيض ليصبح 30% كمواد صلبة كما اسلفت سابقا ً

و الشكر لك


----------



## salah1555 (7 يونيو 2010)

حمدا لله علي سلامتك اخي عبد القادر اشتقنا اليك


----------



## salah1555 (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني في المنتدي اين الاخ عبد القادر انا انتظر الرد منذ فترة وبدات اقلق هل انت بخير


----------



## 'طالبة الخير (26 يونيو 2010)

*طالب المعرفة*

السلام عليكم تحية طيبة وبعد 
اريد ان استفسر عن بعض الاشياء 
1- اريد تركيبة بسيطة من كل ما تم عرضه لمبتدأ فى هذا المشروع
2- الكميات بالتفصيل مع توضيح النسب مع ذكر اماكن الحصول عليها داخل مصر و تكلفتها
3- وهل يلزم مفاعل للتصنيع أم يكفى حلة سعة واحد طن مع موتور ورفاص للبدأ فى المشروع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 'طالبة الخير (26 يونيو 2010)

شفاك الله وعافاك الاخ الكريم عبد القادروجعله الله شفاء" لايغادر سقما


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وانا اعتذر عن عدم دخولى المنتدى واشكر لكم جميعا سؤالكم عنى ان شاء الله اتابع التواجد بعد 20/7 القادم لانى الاسبوعين القادمين بأذن الله اقضيهم فى مكه وانا تحت امركم بعد عودتى بأذن الله


----------



## mimfarahat (30 يونيو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وانا اعتذر عن عدم دخولى المنتدى واشكر لكم جميعا سؤالكم عنى ان شاء الله اتابع التواجد بعد 20/7 القادم لانى الاسبوعين القادمين بأذن الله اقضيهم فى مكه وانا تحت امركم بعد عودتى بأذن الله


 

تروح وترجع بألف سلامة وارجوا من الله ان تكون رحله سعيده
محمود


----------



## salah1555 (30 يونيو 2010)

زيارة موفقة بأذن الله وتقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال-------- امين

*


----------



## ahmedsalman2020 (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
احب اعرفكوا بنفسى 
مهندس كيميائي/ احمد 
من مصر 
اعمل فى مجال انتاج الغراء الابيض والحمصى 
من اراد شيئا فعلية مراسلتى على الايميل التالى 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## جوال نت (1 يوليو 2010)

استاذ عبدالقادر 

تحيه طيبه لك وبعد 

اي خدمه في مكه انا تحت امرك واذا ماحجزت السكن انا احجز لك السكن لمدة اسبوعين على حسابي الخاص 


وبأقرب فندق للحرم 

والله ان عرضي هذا ليس لي اي ههدف من ورائه ولكنه رد لبعض من فضلك على اخواننا بالمنتدى وانا لست كيميائي ولا يههمني الغراء بأي شيئ

ولكن انت واخونا الكيميائي الي من سوريا واخونا الحجره ومهندس المحبه ومحمد حسن توكه والفتى النبيل ونبيل عواد الغباري وانا فارس واخونا غريب الطباع والمهندس المهدي بكر وفيه كذا مهندس لا تحضرني اسمائهم لههم الفضل بعد الله علي وعلى رواد المنتدى وحق علينا ان نرد لهم الجميل سواء بالمال او الدعاء او العلم وان كنت استبعد الثالثه 


كما اخص اخونا الحجره بخااااااااالص الدعاء فأنا قد قصرت في حقه وهو لا يعرف معرفي بالمنتدى 

أسأل الله لنا ولكم دوام التوفيق في الدارين 

اخوكم // ابو زياد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى ابو زياد و جميع الاخوة ولكن والحمدلله فى مكه لسنا غرباء فنحن جميعا اهل 
احبك الله الذى احببتمونا فيه واكون سعيد جدا اذا تعارفنا محبة فى الله 
وان تريد اى شىء من مصر انا تحت امرك يا اخى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز جوال نت على المدح وإن شاء الله دوما نتقدم سوية في سبيل خدمة العلم والعلماء ....


----------



## mimfarahat (2 يوليو 2010)

ahmedsalman2020 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> احب اعرفكوا بنفسى
> مهندس كيميائي/ احمد
> من مصر
> ...


 
م/ أحمد
شكرا على عرضك الكريم و أرجوا أن تراسلني على البريد التالي للتعاون المثمر ان شاء الله
أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة


----------



## belalhoos (2 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة**chemicaleng* شكرا للأخ
*على معلوماته القيمة وأود سؤالك عن مادة **الايناشياتور
ما هذه المادة وما دورها في تشكيل الغراء
وكيف يمكن معرفة الوزن الجزئي للبوليمر المطلوب والتحكم فيه ؟
*


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 يوليو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وانا اعتذر عن عدم دخولى المنتدى واشكر لكم جميعا سؤالكم عنى ان شاء الله اتابع التواجد بعد 20/7 القادم لانى الاسبوعين القادمين بأذن الله اقضيهم فى مكه وانا تحت امركم بعد عودتى بأذن الله


السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وترجعلنا بالسلامة ياغالى


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 يوليو 2010)

جوال نت قال:


> استاذ عبدالقادر
> 
> تحيه طيبه لك وبعد
> 
> ...


السلام ليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على كلامك الرائع اخى الكريم والفضل لله طبعا 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## chemicaleng (6 يوليو 2010)

belalhoos قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة**chemicaleng* شكرا للأخ
> *على معلوماته القيمة وأود سؤالك عن مادة **الايناشياتور
> ما هذه المادة وما دورها في تشكيل الغراء
> وكيف يمكن معرفة الوزن الجزئي للبوليمر المطلوب والتحكم فيه ؟
> *



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
الايناشياتور هو المادة التى تبدأ التفاعل وذلك عن طريق تكوين ال (free radicals) واشهرها هى التى تحتوى على روابط بيراوكسيد ( مثا ما يسمى ماء الاكسجين مثلا ) والنوع المستخدم فى بلمرة البى فى اية هو ( بيرسلفات البوتاسيوم ) والذى يتكسر بالحرارة فى بداية التفاعل ( لذلك نحتاج للحراره فى البداية ) مكونا ال (sulfate anion free radical ) وهو الذى يبدأ فى تكوين سلسلة البوليمر وللتبسيط الامر اشبة بلضم حبات الخرز لتكوين مسبحة او عقد مثلا والايناشياتور هو الابرة التى تقوم باللضم وكلما ذاد عدد الابر التى تعمل (عند ثبات عدد حبات الخرز الموجودة والتى تمثل جزيئات المونومر ) سيقل عدد المسابح وسيقل عدد الحبات فى كل مسبحة ( الوزن الجزيئى يمثلة عدد الحبات ) 
واهلا بك لو كان هناك استفسار اخر 
والله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (6 يوليو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وانا اعتذر عن عدم دخولى المنتدى واشكر لكم جميعا سؤالكم عنى ان شاء الله اتابع التواجد بعد 20/7 القادم لانى الاسبوعين القادمين بأذن الله اقضيهم فى مكه وانا تحت امركم بعد عودتى بأذن الله



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل المهندس / عبد القادر 
اتمنى لك العوده سالما من رحلتك للعمره والتى اتمنى من الله ان يتقبلها منك وتكون فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله 
ودعواتك لكل اخواننا المسلمين فى العالم بالتوفيق 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (6 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام ليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على كلامك الرائع اخى الكريم والفضل لله طبعا
> وربنا يوفقك



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الفاضل الاخ/ محمد 
كما عودتنا هنا انت نعم الاخ الكريم واسف لانقطاعى الفتره الماضيه لظروف خاصه وان كنت سأحاول التواجد الايام القادمه بأذن الله تعالى والفضل لله وحده طبعا عزيزى الفاضل 
الله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 يوليو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى الفاضل الاخ/ محمد
> كما عودتنا هنا انت نعم الاخ الكريم واسف لانقطاعى الفتره الماضيه لظروف خاصه وان كنت سأحاول التواجد الايام القادمه بأذن الله تعالى والفضل لله وحده طبعا عزيزى الفاضل
> الله الموفق


السلام عليكم
والله وحشتنا ياغالى والمنتدى من غيرك ليس له طعم اتمنى من الله ان تكون اخر الانقطاعات وكما انى فرحت جدا بعودتك 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أبو 14 (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله الجميع إخوة في الله أحبكم الله الذي أحببتموه فيه


----------



## chemistry-man (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ً جزيلا ً للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## chemist eg (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير وبصحة جيدة وكل عام وانتم بخير واللهم بلغنا رمضان جميعا
اشكركم جدا على هذه المشاركات الجيدة


----------



## chemist eg (31 يوليو 2010)

اريد ان استفسر عن بعض الاشياء واتمنى ان القى الرد بسرعة 
وهى هل يحتاج صناعة الغراء الابيض من البوليمر المعد مسبقا pvaالى مفاعل ام يحتاج فقط الى حلةوادوات بسيطة للصناعة كمبتدا


----------



## chemist eg (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم كل من يملك خبرة يفيدنا اكثر ويهتم بهذا الموضوع


----------



## chemicaleng (2 أغسطس 2010)

chemist eg قال:


> اريد ان استفسر عن بعض الاشياء واتمنى ان القى الرد بسرعة
> وهى هل يحتاج صناعة الغراء الابيض من البوليمر المعد مسبقا pvaالى مفاعل ام يحتاج فقط الى حلةوادوات بسيطة للصناعة كمبتدا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
لا يحتاج هذا العمل الى مفاعل بل ان خلاط عادى ذو سرعه منخفضه ( من 50 الى 200 د/ دقيقه ) هى كافيه جدا 
الله الموفق


----------



## chem-man (3 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر لك الأخ الكريم chemical eng مشاركاتك مميزة ومعلوماتك قيمة 

أنا عضو جديد معكم في المنتدى أرجو قبولي معكم 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## chem-man (3 أغسطس 2010)

هل من الممكن بعض الأسئلة تعقيبا ً على المشاركات 
أرجو الإفادة 

ما هي طبيعة المادة المضادة للعفونة او البكتيريا ( الاسم العلمي والتجاري ) إذا أمكن عند تصنيع الغراء الأبيض من بوليمير معد مسبقا ً أي بتمديده للحصول على غراء بتركيز 30 - 35 % 
واذا كان ابلامكان نشرة فنية من الأخ chemical eng وأكون لك من الشاكرين 

وشكرا ً


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أغسطس 2010)

chem-man قال:


> هل من الممكن بعض الأسئلة تعقيبا ً على المشاركات
> أرجو الإفادة
> 
> ما هي طبيعة المادة المضادة للعفونة او البكتيريا ( الاسم العلمي والتجاري ) إذا أمكن عند تصنيع الغراء الأبيض من بوليمير معد مسبقا ً أي بتمديده للحصول على غراء بتركيز 30 - 35 %
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
اعتقد ان شركه ( THOR ) هى واحده من اكبر الشركات المتخصصه فى مضادات التعفن ومنتجاتها تحمل العلامه المسجله ( ACTICIDE® ) وهناك العديد من المنتجات التى تصلح كمضاد للبكتريا مثل : 
- ( ACTICIDE® 14 - ACTICIDE® LA family - ACTICIDE® MV 14 ) وغيرها الكثير وهى تعتمد غالبا على مادتين فعالتين هما : 
- (of 5-Chloro-2-methyl-4-isothiazolin-3-one (CIT) 
- MIT ) 2-Methyl-4-isothiazolin-3-one ) 
وهما من اكثر المواد الفعاله استخداما فى هذا المجال 
الله الموفق


----------



## chem-man (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أيها الأستاذ المحترم 

و الشكر لك


----------



## elgendawy (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود أن أتقدم بجزيل الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الرائع
وأرجو أن يستمر التعاون من ذوي الخبرات في هذا المجال
وكان عندي استفسار عن طبيعة لصق السولفان 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام أنتم بخير


----------



## belalhoos (7 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u547007.html بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا 
chemicaleng


----------



## moh_asd2006 (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير تحياتى رمضان كريم 
ارجو من سيادتكم ارسال تليفون الاستاذ عبد القادر للضرورة 
السيد المهندس ch 
ارجو من سيادتكم ما هي المادة المستخدمة في الشيكرتون وشكرا


----------



## الســـاعاتي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء، السلام عليكم
انا شديد الاعجاب بصفحتكم هذه ولم اكن اتوقع ان اجد هكذا معلومات باللغة العربية! لقد استغرقت طويلا في بحثي عن معلومات في كيفية صناعة غراء الخشب بطريقة تجارية وبعدة لغات( الانكليزية، الالمانية، وحتى الفارسية) عبثا او يمكنني القول توصلت الى انصاف حلول، لكن هنا، ما شاءالله عليكم قدمتم معلومات استغرقتني قبلها ستة شهور من جمع المعلومات.
اليوم نحن نمتلك (انا وأخي) معملا صغيرا لانتاج الغراء في العراق، والحمدلله العمل يسير بمعدل معقول من الربحية رغم كل الصعوبات التي يواجهها البلد كما يعرف الجميع.
وبعد قرائتي لطريقة الانتاج عرفت باننا ننتج بطريقة بدائية نوعا ما. فنحن نمتلك الوعاء مع جاكيت التبريد لكننا نستورد كل شيء تقريبا ما يهمني هنا ال PVAc الذي نستورده من ايران حيث نضيفه الى مزيج ال PVA (الصين) المذاب بدرجة 90 م. هل انتاجه من قبلنا ذو جدوى؟
اتمنى من الاخوين عبدالقادر و chemicaleng مساعدتنا في تصنيع الغراء بعلمية اكثر وبجدوى اقتصادية لمنطقة العراق، فالغراء الايراني يخنقنا ويقضي على هامش الارباح الذي كنا نأمل ان نحققه، أكون ممتنا جدا. ولا اعلم لماذا لايسمح وضع عنوان الكتروني او كذا هنا ليتسنى التواصل. نحن نأمل منكم مساعدتنا بالمعلومة النظرية في البدء والعملية بأن نزور معملكم او تزورونا فنكون ممتنين جدا لحضراتكم، بالمناسبة انا معي بكلوريوس علوم فيزياء واخي اداب علم نفس!!!
اتمنى الاجابة
رمضان كريم
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## الســـاعاتي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم،

أرجو الاجابة رجاءأً، الا يوجد من يود تبادل الخبرة معنا؟ او ربما الاصح ان يفيدنا بخبرته لقاء مبلغ من المال يمكننا ان نتفق عليه؟
نحن جادون جدا بطلب مساعدتكم ونتمنى ان لا تبخلوا علينا بها...

شكراً جزيلاً 
الساعاتي من العراق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الســـاعاتي قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> 
> أرجو الاجابة رجاءأً، الا يوجد من يود تبادل الخبرة معنا؟ او ربما الاصح ان يفيدنا بخبرته لقاء مبلغ من المال يمكننا ان نتفق عليه؟
> نحن جادون جدا بطلب مساعدتكم ونتمنى ان لا تبخلوا علينا بها...
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز الملتقى مجاني وهدفه الأجر من الله وستجد إن شاء الله من يفيدك بخبرته في مجال تخصصك فلا تستعجل بالحكم وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .........​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم الساعاتى انا اول من يتمنى مساعدتك لوجه الله لسببين بخلاف ما وصى به ديننا وهما اننى عندما بدأت من 23 عام وجدت من يعلمنى ويساعدنى لوجه الله والاخر وهو ان نثبت اننا عندما نريد ان نفعل نستطيع حتى مع قلة الامكانات وارى انك بدأت فعلا فاذا كانت هناك اى مشكلة فسوف نجد لها حل بأذن الله تعالى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

انا باعتذر لقلة وجودى نظرا لانشغالى فى النقل الى المصنع الجديد فسامحونى
بالنسبة للاصق السيلوفان يعتمد على راتنج eva ( vinyl acetate /ethylen copolymer) اعتقد من كلارينت


----------



## سعود 8 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير وكل عام ومن قام على هذا المنتدى الرائع بخير وجزاهم الله بالخير اخواني هذه أول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى وارجو من لديه المساعده ان يقوم بمساعدتي وجزاه الله كل خير ورحم الله والديه ولن انساه كذلك في حقه وانا بجده وطلبي هو التالي :
ارغب باقامة مصنع صغير الانتاج للترويبه وغراء السيراميك واحتاج من يقوم بمساعدتي لمعرفة المكائن والمواد اللازمه لذلك.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والله يحفظ الجميع ويوفقهم بالدنيا والاخره*​


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى chemicaleng انا ابحث عنك منذ وقت طويل . اخى اريد مساعدتك فعلا قى عمليه البلمره وخاصه pvac ولكن لااعرف كيف اتواصل معك


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله عليكم شباب


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
وأخص اخى عبد القادر2 بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك لقد اعجبت كثير بك وبسعه صدرك وكرمك.اخى عبد القادر احتاج الى زيارتك ضرورى لى بعض المشاكل فى صناعه الغراء والتى لايسع الوقت لذكرها فى الحال ولكن لااستطيع كيف التواصل.على العموم اذكر ايميلى ورقم تليفونى وارجوا عدم التردد فى الاتصال بى وذلك للاهميه القصوى وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك.
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الى الاخ عبد القادر 2 والاخ mostathmer2010 كيف حالكما لم اشاهدكم على المنتدى منذ فتره


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اهلا ويا مرحبا انت تأمر يا باشمهندس محمد اى مشكلة لها حل ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

اخى الغالى عبد القادر 2 تحيه من عند الله مباركه طيبه. اعلم ومن خلال مشاركاتك فى مواضيع المنتدى انك مخلص لله فى طرحك نحسبك كذلك ولا نزكى على الله احدا.اما عن امورى فأنا على صدد فتح مشروع صغير لى ولاخوتى حتى ارحمهم من هم الغربه ويساعدنى فى ذلك اننى على درايه وان كانت ضعيفه ومحدوده بمجال صناعه البويات ولكن لابد من انسان ذو خبره وعلى درايه تامه بهذا المجال حتى نكون بذلك اخذنا بمبدأ "فسألوا أهل الذكر ان كنتم لاتعلمون" واحتاج ضرورى لمقابلتك والتعرف عليك حتى تكون عونا لى بعد الله حتى تستوى وتضح لى الامور.وجزيت خيرا​


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكنك اخى عبد القادر ارسال رقم تليفونك وايميلك على البريد الخاص بى فى المنتدى فقد نصحنى اخى(مهندس المحبه)بذلك


----------



## عمرو010 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

معاك الخ عمرو خبير فى تصنيع الجلاتين الحيوانى الغراء الابيض سهل تصنيعة وبخمات داخلية ويستخدم فية الجلاتين وانا وانا انشاء اللة ناواى انشا مصنع جلاتين وممكن نتشارك فى تلك العملين متواجد بكرة الساعة الواحدة مساء


----------



## أمين نصار (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الى الاخوة فى المنتدى
لقد قابلت الأخ م/ عبد القادر 2 فوجدته انسان بمعنى الكلمة خلوق جدا متواضع جدا ذو علم واسع لم يبخل على بأى معلومة فجزاه الله خيرا .


----------



## Sun Everyday (13 ديسمبر 2010)

هل ممكن ان تفيدونا بالإختبارات المطبقه مخبريا على الغراء المنتج .. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومازن1 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اود اضافتي بتركيبة الجليز بالترتيب وشاكر افضالكم


----------



## TAMAKOKO (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اشكر بشدة الأخchemicaleng على تلك المعلومات القيمة واتمنى ان لا يبخل علينا بعلمه الزاخر هذا حيث اننى على اعتاب تأسيس هذا المشروع فعلا فى مصر


----------



## يوسف قاسم (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انت عمتحاولو انو توصلو لشي يفيدكم بس انت بتمشو بطريق غلط لأنو ياشباب الغراء وصناعة الغراء هي متل ماعمتحكو بس هي اعمق من هيك بكتيررررررررر ....
طيب انتو سمعتو انو في غراء بدون (فام) شو رئيكم 
انا بأستطاعتي انو اصنع الغراء بدون فام 
او ممكن مع الفام بس بيكون الفام بنسبة قليلة 
وبعدون انتو نسيتو شغلة مهمة انو التفاعل االبلمرة مابيكتمل أأأألا بدرجات حرارة فوق 70 درجة 
وفي مواد داخلة غير البي في اي كتيررر متل المساعدات ع التفاعل 
وكتير اشيا انا بس بدي اوصل فكرة انو انو الموضوع مو متل مانتو مفكرين بهالسهولة 
الموضوع بدو دراسة كتيررر منيحة 
وشكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## mohamed ramadan84 (21 يناير 2011)

الله على هذه الصحبه التى يساعد كل واحد منهما الاخر دون غرض دنيوى
بارك الله فيكم.. وسدد خطاكم


----------



## عمرو ندا (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العرض الممتاز ولكنى اريد خط انتاج يصنع اليوريافورمالدهيد (الغراء الحرارى) ويكون بيصنع الغراء الابيض ايضا واريد دراسة كاملة مع توفر خبرة تنفيذ وعمل خط الانتاج فى مصر وان شاء الله يكون كل ذلك مدفوع الاجر ولكم جزيل الشكر مهندس عمرو ندا


----------



## عمرو ندا (19 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العرض الممتاز ولكنى اريد خط انتاج يصنع اليوريافورمالدهيد (الغراء الحرارى) ويكون بيصنع الغراء الابيض ايضا واريد دراسة كاملة مع توفر خبرة تنفيذ وعمل خط الانتاج فى مصر وان شاء الله يكون كل ذلك مدفوع الاجر ولكم جزيل الشكر مهندس عمرو ندا 0100904041 *
[email protected]​


----------



## Abu zainab (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي جميعا في هذا المنتدى الرائع والعظيم بتفاعل وأجوبة ومشاريع لكل العرب والمسلمين
جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير على على هذا العطاء
تحية طيبة للأخ chemicaleng ,الفتى النبيل عبدالقادر المستثمر وباقي الاخوة الكرام وعذرا ان نسيت أحدا
زكاة العلم اخراجه
جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من أتى الله بقلب سليم
أخوكم أبو زينب من المغرب


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكر كتير الله يجزاك الخيررائع جدا


----------



## ahmed sameri (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ عبد القادر


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

دمتم


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## محمد زينهم قطب (3 نوفمبر 2011)

عندي pva يصلع لتصنيع الغراء والبولي فينيل الكحول


----------



## awzat (4 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي اريد مساعدة وشكرا مسبقا


اريد طريقة صنع​​*الستايرين اكريليك .و البى فى ا كوبوليمر لللواصق او الدهانات .*


----------



## rosa4400 (2 يناير 2012)

اخوانى الاعزاء شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب وارجو منكم افاداتى بطرق ومكونات تصنيع صبغة الاخشاب مثل الصبغة الايطالى والتركى وذلك لمشروع تجارى ارجو الرد فى اقرب وقت للاهمية وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## Amrbasla (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اخى العزيز ذهبت لشراء هذه المكونات من السوق المصرى وقبلت باستغراب كبير فلم يعرفها احد هذه الاسماء الرجاء تفسير لى هذه المواد بالاسماء التجارية ولك جذيل الشكر و الجزاء من الله عز وجل


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (20 يناير 2012)

هل ممكن توضيح طريقة تصنيع غراء ابيض لاصق السلوفان بالخطوات والاسم التجارى والبدائل ومكان الشراء اى بطريقة تسلسلية كباقى المنتديات واكون شاكر للاخوة اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (21 يناير 2012)

*هل ممكن توضيح طريقة تصنيع غراء ابيض لاصق السلوفان بالخطوات والاسم التجارى والبدائل ومكان الشراء اى بطريقة تسلسلية كباقى المنتديات واكون شاكر للاخوة اعضاء المنتدى*​


----------



## طلال محمدلسامرائي (21 يناير 2012)

بالنسبه للاخوه السائلين عن تصنيع الغراء والستايرين اكرلك فحسب علمي المتواضع المادتين قريبات على بعض وتستخدما بصناعة الدهانات كمواد اوليه والصعوبه في تصنيعها هي الماكنه او الخلاط وتحتاج الى مصنع وخبره وليس من السهوله انشاء مثل هكذا امور بأمكانيات متواضعه مع احترامي وشكري للجميع


----------



## amle (13 يونيو 2012)

مهندس كيميائي/ احمد 
من مصر 
اعمل فى مجال انتاج الغراء الابيض والحمصى 
من اراد شيئا فعلية مراسلتى على الايميل التالى 


|السلام عليكم يابشمهندس أحمد 
اريد معرفة طريقة صناعة الغراء الابيض المستخدم فى الورق 
المواد الاساسية هى البولى فينيل الكحول + النشا + الماء 
أرجو كتابة النسب المثالية ولوفى مواد اخرى بتستخدم فيها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amle (23 يونيو 2012)

انا حزين لعدم المشاركة


----------



## كيميا + كيميا (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم

فائدة طيبة


----------



## ahmed sameri (30 مارس 2013)

اخى الكريم لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد والتعاون انا من مصر واريد معرفة طريقة عمل pvaمن الالف الى الياء وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 مارس 2013)

الاخ احمد اذا كنت تقصد صناعة الغراء الابيض فنحن نبدا من الهومو لاعداد تركيبات حسب الاستخدام وقد سبق ان كتب الاخوة كل ما هو متعلق بهذه التركيبات وهى سهله مجرد خلطات لكن لو تقصد صناعة الهومو نفسه فساكون سعيد جدا ان اشرح لك الطريقة لكن المشكلة فى المونومر نفسه وهو اسيتات الفينيل لكن الطريقة سهله ويارب يكون فيه شباب يكون طموحهم ان يتعلموا تصنيع الخامات لاننا للمعلومة فقط ليس لدينا كيمياء فى كل بلادنا نحن مجرد نخلط فقط منتجات الغير وحتى دى بنحاول نصنع جودات منخفضة والله من قلبى نفسى اسهم فى جعل الجيل اللى بعدى لا يكون مريض بنفس امراضنا وهو الخوف من التجديد كل شىء فى التصنيع سهل جدا من خامات البويات واللواصق والبويات وحتى المنتجات النوويه السلمية منها واللاسلميه على اعتبار ان سلميه ماتت زى ما بتقولوا لكن محتاج مجموعات عمل متحابه وسمعت زمان حكمة 1% من شركة كبيرة وناجحه افضل من 100% من شركة فاشلة ياريت تستفيدوا انتم من الحكمة دى طالما احنا خفنا نطبقها


----------



## obada abu kenan (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكر بشمهندس


----------



## mohamed_acb (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى والله انى بحبكم فى الله واتقدم لكم بجزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من لا _يشكر الناس_ لا _يشكر_ الله) اننى تابعت باهتمام المواضيع القيمة ولا احد بخل بعلمه الذى اتاه الله سبحانه وتعالى واننى والله جاهل واتعلمت منكم الكتير واخص بالشكر والامتنان والتقدير الى الكريم فى اعطاء العلم وسهولة تبليغة المهندس-عبد القادر ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك وذريتك ويعطيك الصحه والعافية لان الصحة والعافية لم يعوضهم شىء فى الدنيا مع العلم سيدى ان ربى اعطاء علم وانا جاهل وظروفى صعبة وان ذكاة العلم تبليغة وانك سيدى اوعدت واعلم جيدا اتك ستوفى بوعدك لانك انسان مؤمن وتعرف الله واتمنى لك بحج بيت الله الحرام ويحقق لك ما تتمناه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohamed_acb (30 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى فى الله المهندس عبد القادر تحية طيبة وبعد اننى نتعلم من حضرتك ولكن فى بعض الاطروحات من قراءة البسيطة لعملية تصنيع الغراء الابيض والشفاف 
1- ان البولى فنيل اسيتات لن يذوب فى الماء تماماولكن يذوب فى الميثانول والاسيتون
2-dop عامل تلدين
3-بالنسبة للمتخن ما اجود الانواع وكيفية معرفة نسبة اللزوجة بطريقة بسيطة
4-كيفية تركيب الغراء الشفاف وكيفية الخلط.
يا بشمهندس انتى وعدت قبل العمره انك حتعرفنى النسب وطريقة الخلط واحنا فى انتظار حضرتك ولن نياءس من الانتظار وجزاك الله عنا حسن الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوك فى الله محمد حسن من الاسكندرية


----------



## mohamed_acb (30 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى فى الله المهندس عبد القادر تحية طيبة وبعد اننى نتعلم من حضرتك ولكن فى بعض الاطروحات من قراءة البسيطة لعملية تصنيع الغراء الابيض والشفاف 
1- ان البولى فنيل اسيتات لن يذوب فى الماء تماماولكن يذوب فى الميثانول والاسيتون
2-dop عامل تلدين
3-بالنسبة للمتخن ما اجود الانواع وكيفية معرفة نسبة اللزوجة بطريقة بسيطة
4-كيفية تركيب الغراء الشفاف وكيفية الخلط.
يا بشمهندس انتى وعدت قبل العمره انك حتعرفنى النسب وطريقة الخلط واحنا فى انتظار حضرتك ولن نياءس من الانتظار وجزاك الله عنا حسن الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوك فى الله محمد حسن من الاسكندرية


----------



## mohamed_acb (30 أبريل 2013)

تم الإفصاح عن وسيلة لجعل لاصقة. يتضمن أسلوب الخطوات من تقديم الكحول (pva) حل البولي فينيل في الماء أو المذيبات ماء وإضافة أكسدة المحتوية على معادن (مثل برمنجنات البوتاسيوم) إلى حل pva والسماح للأكسدة المحتوية على معادن للرد تحت التحريك. يجوز للأيونات المعادن المنتجة في رد فعل السندات إلى بنية 1،3-كيتون ثنائي الناتج من سلسلة الجزيئية pva إلى تشعبي السلاسل الجزيئية pva دون إضافة وكيل يشابك بالإضافة إلى ذلك.


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

اخ عبد القادر 2 اريد رقم هاتفك للاهميه وشكرا


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

اولا اود ان اشكرك علي معلوماتك القيمه والمفيده في شرح طريقه تصنيع الغرا
انا مهندس ولكني لست كيميائيا 
واعمل في مجال احتاج فيه الغرا كثيرا حيث انني اعمل في مجال الموبيليا
ولا اجد الغرا بسهوله في مصر
ولذلك اود ان تساعدني في تعلم كيفيه تصنيعه عندك بالمصنع 
او باي طريقه تكون مناسبه لك
واذا كان بامكانك اعطائي الرقم الخاص بهاتفك للتحدث اكثر في هذ الموضوع 
يكون لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا
وهذ رقم التليفون الخاص بي 01141331122
مهندس ياسر وهيدي


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

ارجو الرد


----------



## ابراهيم ابو حسام (18 أغسطس 2013)

انا بسال عن طريقة تخفيف الغرا الابيض الشفاف مثل اوكى هو تخين جدا ف انا عايز اخليه زى البويه البلاستيك لما تخففها بالمايه عشان تدهن بيها يعنى انزل قطعة الشغل فى الغرا تاخد طبقة خارجية وتعلق لتصفى بس المهم نسبة اللزوجة تكون عاليه فما هى طريقة التخفيف لان انا خففت بالمايه ومنفعش فهل يوجد مادة تضاف على الغرا بس نسبة اللزوجة تكون عاليه
وعايز اسال عن مادة تلميع لشمع الزينة يغمر فالمادة للتلميع وشكرا ارجو الرد من مهندس كيميائى


----------



## جمال عبدالقادرر (2 يوليو 2014)

ماشاء الله أنا بغبط الأستاذ عبدالقادر والأستاذ chimicaleng على حسن الخلق مع فضل العلم مكنكم الله وثبتكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء عن 
كل مسلم كنتم عونا له في سد جوعه ووئد عوزه، وأسأل الله أن يمن علينا كما من عليكم إن شاء الله

أدعو لكم من أعماق قلبي جمعني الله بكم بواسع عطائه وقضله في يوم وعده...آآمين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ جمال وجعل دعاؤك فى ميزان حسناتك وازيد عليه اللهم طمئنا على الاخ chimicaling واحفظه ورده الى بلده سالما امنا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 يوليو 2014)

اسف استاذ ياسر وهيدى لانى لم ادخل كثيرا الى المنتدى مرحبا بك فى اى وقت والاخ ابراهيم ابو حسام رجاء توضيح ماتريده من الغراء كطلاء لان هناك اصناف تصلح اكتر فى هذه المهمه وتكون لزوجتها قليله وتركيزها عالى عكس الغراء الابيض البولى فينيل اسيتات لان لزوجته عالية كما تفضلت وتخفيفه بالماء يقلل تركيز المواد الصلبة والمثبت بداخله اساسا بولى فينيل الكحول احيانا يكون من النوع الذى لا يتحمل اضافات كثيرة غير الماء فاذا كان الغرض فقط اضفاء طبقة لامعة لتشغيلة ما فيمكن استخدام استايرين اكريللك كوبوليمر لزوجته ليست عالية واللمعه اكبر وتركيزة اعلى واعتقد سعرة مناسب


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ebrahemhout (17 أكتوبر 2014)

اخي الكريمchemical
شكرا جزيلا على هالكم من المعلومات المفيدة ان شاء الله ثوابك كبير ولكن انا بدي اتعمق بالحديث معك لو فيك تراسلني وبتمنى اشوف منك رد وشكرا


----------



## J.Ahmaro (18 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته .
اخواني جميعا .
كل الشكر لكم ( و لم اذكر أو أخص أسم أحد لأن ما شاء الله عليكم كلكم مبدعين و ما فيكم احد مقصر و أعجبني فيكم العمل لوجه الله تعالى ) على هذا الموضوع الشيق جدا و فعلا انا حاولت من فترة ابحث عن الموضوع و ما وجدته الا في هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع .
انا لست مهندس و لم اعمل في الكيمياء نهائياً للصراحه و هذا مش مبرر أنه البني آدم ما يطلب العلم و المعرفة من أصحاب الشأن و لكن عملت في تسويق و مبيعات الغراء الأبيض للأخشاب لفترة جيدة و صراحة الموضوع يستاهل التفكير فيه من ناحية تجربتي الشخصية و العلاقات التي اكتسبتها مع التجار كثير جيدة و لله الحمد ,
أتمنى ألاقي أحد أتواصل معه بخصوص الوصفات و الخلطات و الكميات و النسب عسى أن يرزقنا الله و إياكم في الدنيا و يكون أجر و ثواب لنا و لكم في الآخرة .
فكرتي كانت في تصنيع الغراء بنوعية ممتازة تضاهي الانواع الأجنبية , يوجد عندنا غراء فرنسي موجود في الأردن سعره مرتفع جدا و لكن الطلب عليه كبير بسبب جودته العالية و لم يقدر اي من المصانع الاردنية على صناعة غراء يضاهيه او يكون مساوي له بسبب جودته العالية ,
و سؤالي هو كالتالي : هل يوجد احد ممكن يساعدني في التوصل لطريقة صنع غراء بجودة عالية و طبعا يكون متفهم انه انا نوعا ما لست كيميائي و لكن بإذن الله و من ثم مساعدتكم لن يصعب شئ و لن يقف في طريقنا شئ طالما نية العمل موجودة و من الله التوفيق .

اخوكم .
جبران أحمرو - الأردن .


----------



## Ahmedsilk (20 أكتوبر 2014)

السادة الاكارم...
اريد الحصول على الغراء الاحمر لعجينة الزخرفة العجمية...هل من بدائل كونها غير متوفرة وهل من اسم علمي لها؟


----------



## Eng.Mahmoud elmagl (26 فبراير 2015)

اخواتي الافاضل اعزكم الله افيدوني بطريقة تصنيع ( Acetic Acid)اثابكم الله


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (8 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الجميع على المجهود الرائع الذى تقومون به والغير متوفر فى الصفحات الاخرى
وارجو منكم من لديه تركيبة معجون حوائط فليساعدنى ويخبرنى التركيبة


----------



## sasa4m (21 مارس 2015)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكريم
بس هو ايه الاكريليك ثيكنر
يعني اسمه التجاري في السوق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 مارس 2015)

على سبيل المثال لا الحصر . شركة باسف تنتج الاكريلك ثكنر تحت اسم فيسكاليكس ومنه انواع عديدة فمثلا h v ترمز لكونه لزوجة عالية وهكذا . حاليا الهند واحنا مشغولين بالتريقة على الفيل المربوط تحت . او مشغولين بكون بول الفيل طاهر او نجس . بتنتج كل الانواع من الاكريلك ثكنر. ربنا يستر ونفوق قبل ما نلاقى بلاد كتير بتتقدم واحنا مدفونين فى الاهرام


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 مارس 2015)

Eng.Mahmoud elmagl قال:


> اخواتي الافاضل اعزكم الله افيدوني بطريقة تصنيع ( Acetic Acid)اثابكم الله



هو حضرتك عايز تنتج حمض الاسيتيك من اساسه ولا تقصد صناعة خل الطعام؟


----------



## Abdelr7man Mahmoud (24 مارس 2015)

الرجاء من استاذنا عبدالقادر ان يكون علي اتصال مباشر معانا انا معجب جدا بذوق حضرتك ومقدر كل اللي حضرتك بتعملة لان ما فيش حد بيعمل كدة بصراحة يعني ما بقاش حد يعمل حاجة بدون مقابل 
ممكن اتواصل مع حضرتك بطريقة مباشرة انا عملت في مجال الغراء الابيض ولكن مدة قليلة ولكن اقوم بعمل غراء ابيض و غراء رخيص للورق لكن انا محتاج اعرف طريقة عمل الغراء السولفان نظرا لاني اعرف كتير عندهم مطابع ومنهم كتير اصحابي وينقصني بعض المعلومات عن الكيماويات واماكن احضرها و درجات تركيزها واللزوجة ولكن ضروري طريقة عمل الغراء السولفان و مركباتة 
مشكورا استاذي
يا ريت لو رقم تليفون اقدر اكلم حضرتك علية


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 مارس 2015)

تقريبا ممنوع التيلفونات لكن نحاول 01005190499
عموما غراء السولوفان عادى جدا يعتمد على كوبوليمر اسمه ايفا ايثيلين فينيل اسيتات وده بيكون تركيزة بداية من35% الى80% حسب التكلفة ومعاه 5-15% استر جم كمادة تساعد على اللصق تسمي تاكيفاير مع 5-10% محلول بولى فينيل الكحول ممكن سيلفول امريكى مع مانع بكتريا 3فى الالف
مشكلة المنتج ده ان كل ورشة لها طلبات مختلفة يعنى مفيش مواصفات ثابتة تقدر تخليك تصنع باتش كبير مرة واحده


----------



## Abdelr7man Mahmoud (24 مارس 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> تقريبا ممنوع التيلفونات لكن نحاول 01005190499
> عموما غراء السولوفان عادى جدا يعتمد على كوبوليمر اسمه ايفا ايثيلين فينيل اسيتات وده بيكون تركيزة بداية من35% الى80% حسب التكلفة ومعاه 5-15% استر جم كمادة تساعد على اللصق تسمي تاكيفاير مع 5-10% محلول بولى فينيل الكحول ممكن سيلفول امريكى مع مانع بكتريا 3فى الالف
> مشكلة المنتج ده ان كل ورشة لها طلبات مختلفة يعنى مفيش مواصفات ثابتة تقدر تخليك تصنع باتش كبير مرة واحده




تمام كلام حضرتك علشان كدة انا ناوي في البداية ابتدي ب باتش صغيرة يعني بالكتير 250 كج 
وهشتغل حسب طلب كل واحد وحسب التكلفة اللي هو عايزها لان المجال كبير والسوق مش سهل فلازم اقدم خدمات وتسهيلات في كل حاجة 
معني استر جم ؟ وهل السيلفول الامريكي يحل محل البوفال ؟
وهل يوجد بوفال جاهز بدلا من البودر عشان لا احتاج الي خلاط بسخان لخفض التكلفة في البداية ولو موجود تركيزة بيكون كام ؟ ويا ريت حضرتك ترشحلي شريكات اشتري منها 
ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا جميعا كل خير


----------



## Abdelr7man Mahmoud (24 مارس 2015)

ممكن حضرتك توضحلي لو امكن اي التركيزات بتكون اكثر تداول لان الفرق كبير جدا 
وبالنسبة لل pva في الغراء العادي بيكون تركيزة كام 
اتمني الرد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مارس 2015)

النسب فى الغراء يعتمد على نوع المنتج واستخدامه. بمعنى شفاف ولا نصف شفاف. لكبس الخشب ولا كرسي ولا لصق قشرة ولا ورق ولا كرتون.كل شغلانه لها مواصفة . الموضوع سهل بس محتاج تحديد.
البوفال هو ده محلول البولى فينيل الكحول . السيلفول اسم تجارى للبودرة نفسها. موجود طبعا لكن حرام عليك كده راح مكسبك خالص. طبعا لو قلتلك ازاى تدوبه بسهوله هايتريقوا علينا المهندسين هههههه. لكن متخافش الموضوع سهل. 
الجوده مهمه جدا . والاهم منها انك تبدا.
الاستر جم ده روزين راتنج يعنى يبزود التاك للمنتج ومتسالنيش يعنى ايه تاك ههههههه. بيخلى المنتج لزج ويزيد من قوة اللصق ويزيد من المواد الصلبة .
عموما انا فى الكتابة مش قد كده. تقدر تكلمنى وانا ارغى معاك


----------



## Abdelr7man Mahmoud (26 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا عبد القادر 
انا بسال حضرتك عن تركيز المواد الخام نفسها يعني تركيز ال PVA و POVAL الخام بيكون كام في الاساس انا سجلت رقم حضرتك ولكن بكون محرج جدا اكلم حضرتك 
ممكن لو امكن حضرتك تذكرلي اسامي المواد الخام المستخدمة كلها لان انا لما كنت شغلا في حاجات كتير اول مرة اسمعها من حضرتك كنا بنستخدم خامات محدودة مثل
poval PVA texanol formalin anti foaming agent ,و في بعض الانواع النشا وكربونات الكالسيوم تقريبا دول بس لكن انا ملاحظ ان الموضوع تجاريا كبير جدا و في حاجات كتيرة ممكن تستخدم تعطي نتائج افضل وتخفض كمان السعر


----------



## chemist00 (17 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم .
لو سمحتم كنت عاوز رسم تخطيطي لمصنع الغراء الابيض مع المواد الخام الداخلة في التصنيع وطريقة لتصنيع .
ولكم جزيل الشكر والثواب


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله لكما


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

many thanks


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 أبريل 2015)

لا شكر على واجب. ده حقكم علينا. استاذ مهاب. استاذ عبدالرحمن تقدر تتصل فى اى وقت مفيش احراج كفاية اسمك على اسم ابني


----------



## chemist00 (30 أبريل 2015)

ممكن لو سمحت يا بشمهندس عبدالقادر تركيبة غراء ابيض شفاف لغرض الاخشاب وتكون غير مكلفة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 مايو 2015)

بتهرج يا حسام؟


----------



## sasa4m (16 مايو 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> على سبيل المثال لا الحصر . شركة باسف تنتج الاكريلك ثكنر تحت اسم فيسكاليكس ومنه انواع عديدة فمثلا h v ترمز لكونه لزوجة عالية وهكذا . حاليا الهند واحنا مشغولين بالتريقة على الفيل المربوط تحت . او مشغولين بكون بول الفيل طاهر او نجس . بتنتج كل الانواع من الاكريلك ثكنر. ربنا يستر ونفوق قبل ما نلاقى بلاد كتير بتتقدم واحنا مدفونين فى الاهرام



عندك حق استاذي الغالي ربنا يسترها علينا
وشكرا لاجابتك اخي


----------

